# radeon beryl aiglx quasi funziona

## GabrieleB

ho finalmente una configurazione quasi funzionante:

Linux jake 2.6.16-gentoo-r13 #14 PREEMPT Tue Feb 6 11:44:46 CET 2007 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.73GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

Dell Latitude D610.

Radeon mobility X300 con driver radeon r300

aiglx

beryl 1.4

Non uso XGL e non uso i driver closed.

Il problema e' che ho i bordi neri e quando passo da una finestra all'altra il contenuto della finestra e' bianco. Minimizzando e massimizzando di nuovo la finestra attiva mi fa vedere ancora il contenuto.

La barra di KDE e' anche essa un bel rettangolo bianco.

Che faccio ?

Allego xorg.conf:

```

Section "Module"

    Load        "dbe"   # Double buffer extension

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

    Load        "freetype"

    Load       "glx"

    Load       "dri"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Keyboard1"

    Driver      "kbd"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xorg"

    Option "XkbModel"   "dell101"

    Option "XkbLayout"  "gb"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Mouse1"

    Driver      "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "Auto" # Auto detect

    Option "Device"      "/dev/input/mice"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "lcdpanel"

    HorizSync   31.5 - 48.5

    VertRefresh 50-90

    DisplaySize 286 215

    Option "DPMS" "True"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Standard VGA"

    VendorName  "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

    Driver     "vga"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "radeon"

    Driver      "radeon"

Option "AccelMethod" "XAA"

Option   "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps"   "true"

 Option "AccelDFS"    "off"

 Option "AGPMode" "1"

 Option "AGPFastWrite" "1"

 Option "GARTSize" "64"

 Option "EnablePageFlip" "1"

 Option "ColorTiling" "1"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "radeon"

    Monitor     "lcdpanel"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Option "AllowGLXWithComposite" "True"

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Screen "Screen 1"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

    Mode 0666

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

      Option "Composite" "enable"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

        Option         "AIGLX" "true"

EndSection

```

edit: pulito e aggiunto qualche info.

----------

## Elbryan

Io son riuscito a sistemarlo ma ti dirò.. non so come ho fatto..

Ho rimosso dal package.keywords tutte le cose riguardanti mesa e che avessero qualcosa di inerente con GL.

Poi ho controllato bene la sezione aiglx della wiki e reinstallato beryl..

Più di così non ti so aiutare:(

edit: togli tutti quei commenti dannazione -.-

----------

## GabrieleB

ho ricompilato un bel po' di roba stanotte, ma non ho visto cambiamenti.

Per curiosita' tu che kernel usi ?

----------

## GabrieleB

un passaggio a xorg 7.2 secondo voi potrebbe migliorare la cosa ?

----------

## Elbryan

 *GabrieleB wrote:*   

> un passaggio a xorg 7.2 secondo voi potrebbe migliorare la cosa ?

 

io uso il gentoo-2.6.19-r5 e no, non ho assolutamente installato versioni non stabili di xorg.

Ho fatto come detto prima, però ho cancellato un bel po' di roba, rimosso mesa, mesa-progs qualche libgl in giro, rimosso beryl, tolto gli svn, dato un emerge -avuDN world, un emerge --depclean e un dep -w e un revdep-rebuild ed un emerge beryl.

Riavviato il pc e funzionava

----------

## GabrieleB

Ottimo. Mi posti anche il tuo package.keywords, please ?

----------

## GabrieleB

cambiando il kernel, il risultato non cambia  :Sad: 

Linux jake 2.6.18-suspend2-r1 #1 PREEMPT Wed Feb 28 18:46:07 CET 2007 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.73GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

----------

## darkmanPPT

 *GabrieleB wrote:*   

> ho finalmente una configurazione quasi funzionante:
> 
> Linux jake 2.6.16-gentoo-r13 #14 PREEMPT Tue Feb 6 11:44:46 CET 2007 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.73GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
> 
> Dell Latitude D610.
> ...

 

toh, guarda chi si rivede... mi ricordo di aver discusso con te sui post riguardanti schede ATI+beryl... ehehehe

scusa... mi potresti spiegare tutto d'accapo come hai fatto??? (abbiamo la stessa scheda video)

io installo i driver open.. però cmq sia l'accelerazione nn mi funzia..

direct rendering=off

continuo lo stesso? cioè, anche a te (non) funzia così?? lo so che abilitando poi le estensioni composite si disabilita il dri, ma io devo ancora abilitarle

----------

## darkmanPPT

scrivo un altro post perchè sono "avanzato" nella messa appunto di aiglx.

allora, io ho caricato tutto ok i driver. installato tutto ok beryl.

se lo faccio partire, mi viene fuori la schermata di caricamento di bery, poi diventa tutto bianco e poi mi esce a kdm...

ah... io uso KDE.

ah, si, approposito....

dmesg dice:

```
[drm:radeon_cp_init] *ERROR* radeon_cp_init called without lock held

[drm:drm_unlock] *ERROR* Process 29034 using kernel context 0

```

  :Sad: 

----------

## GabrieleB

heheeh ... ben ritrovato Darkmanpowerpoint  :Smile: 

con i driver open puoi avere contemporaneamente DRI e Composite (guarda il mio xorg.conf al primo messaggio)

PS: a me errori non ne da. Prova ad usare il mio xorg.com (o meglio, a usare solo le sezioni pertinenti)

----------

## darkmanPPT

 *GabrieleB wrote:*   

> heheeh ... ben ritrovato Darkmanpowerpoint 
> 
> con i driver open puoi avere contemporaneamente DRI e Composite (guarda il mio xorg.conf al primo messaggio)
> 
> PS: a me errori non ne da. Prova ad usare il mio xorg.com (o meglio, a usare solo le sezioni pertinenti)

 

eh, fatto.... ma nn cambia nulla.... mah... forse avrò un driver radeon tarocco...

boh... mi sa che alla fine mi tengo il mio Xorg normale o passo a XGL

----------

